# Preseason Game 2 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Panathinaikos



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.* ​*(0-1)/(0-0)*

When/Where:
*Thursday, October 11, 7:30 p.m. CST*
*Toyota Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*










*Don't Know*



*PREVIEW

Rockets coach Rick Adelman figures Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady will be in the starting lineup when the regular season begins later this month.

He's still auditioning everyone else.

With a little less than three weeks remaining before the start of the season, Adelman is searching for his starting lineup and bench rotation. He'll be tinkering with different lineups when Euroleague champ Panathinaikos visits his team Thursday night in Houston's preseason home opener.

The Rockets' new coach is planning to use 10 different players in each half this preseason, though he could begin to narrow his rotation as the season approaches.

Through the first few games, Adelman is hoping to see which combinations work together and begin to figure out who will be in the starting lineup alongside Yao and McGrady.

"We have a lot of players and we have to find out who's going to play well together," Adelman said. "The hard part is that you can't play everybody. We want to give guys a good run so some guys are going to sit in some games. If a guy sits in one game, they'll get to play in the next game."

With a roster filled with players flexible enough to play multiple positions, Adelman has been constantly juggling lineups throughout training camp.

Mike James and Steve Francis, a pair of point guards, have shared time in the backcourt. Luis Scola and Chuck Hayes have seen minutes at center. And even Tracy McGrady has seen more action at the forward positions than he did through all of last season.

The Rockets coach said his offense has enough interchangeable parts that he can use different players at nearly every spot. But first, he has to see what combinations are the most productive.

"I may want to see, for instance, Luis and Chuck play together," Adelman said. "We may do that against certain teams so we'll want to see how they look together."

McGrady and Yao will more than likely have their workload increase as the preseason progresses. But until then, Adelman plans to take a longer look at the rest of the roster.

That means players like Mike Harris will get an early opportunity to show they belong on the roster. The Rockets have 19 players on their preseason roster and have to narrow it to 15 by the season opener.

"I've just got to play hard," Harris said. " I feel like if I play hard, my game will speak for itself. Right now, I think if I play hard and make the open shot or a smart decision when I have the ball, I think everything will fall into place."

Adelman indicated that he might not have the same starting five from one preseason game to the next.

"We'll probably be playing some guys a little bit longer as we get closer to the end of the preseason," Adelman said. "But in the first games, we'll probably just give guys like Tracy (McGrady) and Yao (Ming) a run. We want to get a chance to see everyone."

Panathinaikos, a club located in Athens, Greece, should provide the Rockets with a good look.

Since the late 1990s, the team has been one of Europe's best teams, winning the Euroleague title in 2007. Former Rockets guard Vassilis Spanoulis is on the current roster, but won't be making the trip to Houston because of an undisclosed injury.

Obviously, it remains to be seen who Adelman will put on the floor. But the players know they'll get a chance to perform in the preseason.

"I don't think you can get your name called out in the first five," Rockets guard Mike James said. "That's not what the game is about. There's still four quarters and there are so many different combinations that coach may use. He may play small ball or he could play one big and four guards. He may play Steve (Francis) and I together. He may play only of us. Who knows what's going to happen? We've just got to be prepared."*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*vBookie*

vBookie Rules of BBB.net

*Like vBookie? Remind others to play. Like BBB.net Board? Invite a friend.*


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Such a shame we won't see Vspan...

I hope we get a little more of Stevie Francis and some looks at Brooks.. and Synder (anyone hear anything about his tailbone injury?)

Oh... and I am betting that Luis starts with the other four for this game instead of Chuck.

What's the over/under on that?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes...Let's see more of Steve Francis. We can't forget about this.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SlZA4vrUmWE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SlZA4vrUmWE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Krimzon said:


> Yes...Let's see more of Steve Francis. We can't forget about this.
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SlZA4vrUmWE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SlZA4vrUmWE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Don't post clips from 4 years ago please.:azdaja:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

giordun said:


> Don't post clips from 4 years ago please.:azdaja:


is that a joke or do you not own a television?

anyway id like to see the 2nd unit flow on offense and not force the play so much, i know last game they played without plays but seriously pick up teams were 10x more organised than they were


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's a joke duh I purposely stayed at home a bit longer and went to school a little late and I saw that. That was damn sick.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Link



> It's nothing too serious, just a bruised thigh. He still might go tonight, but he skipped this morning's shootaround and said it will be a game-time decision.
> 
> "I don't know if it was in the game or yesterday, but my IT (iliotibial) band is sore," McGrady said. "I got some treatment and just decided to sit out today in practice and see how I feel this evening and decide if I want to play. It's nothing real serious. We'll see how it feels when I come back (to the arena.)"


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Cornholio: Oh crap. Mac is pretty out for the remainder for this preseason; even if he was alright, Adelman should not let him play. Preseason doesn't mean a thing. Mac and Yao are proven...the PS is just for new players to get used to Rox system, and rookies to get used to the NBA.

BTW, ANYONE have a link for Sopcast? I don't have cable, so I really want to watch this online...

Anyone?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> Cornholio: Oh crap. Mac is pretty out for the remainder for this preseason; even if he was alright, Adelman should not let him play. Preseason doesn't mean a thing. Mac and Yao are proven...the PS is just for new players to get used to Rox system, and rookies to get used to the NBA.
> 
> BTW, ANYONE have a link for Sopcast? I don't have cable, so I really want to watch this online...
> 
> Anyone?



yeah anyone have a link for the game? kisstherim?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Cornholio: Oh crap. Mac is pretty out for the remainder for this preseason; even if he was alright, Adelman should not let him play. Preseason doesn't mean a thing. Mac and Yao are proven...the PS is just for new players to get used to Rox system, and rookies to get used to the NBA.
> 
> BTW, ANYONE have a link for Sopcast? I don't have cable, so I really want to watch this online...
> 
> Anyone?


adelman should continue to play tmac and yao because they both need to work with their teammates to get accustomed to a new system and adelman needs to see how they play with other guys on the roster to see who stays and who goes


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think it's gonna be on Shanghai Sports cause right now they're having a pre-game show and they're talking about Europe and Adelman.

EDIT - But they always talk about the Rockets. Every sentence has Rockets/Yao Ming in it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Sweet it's on Shanghai Sports.

Aw no Spanoulis 

Mac's not playing, we got

Rafer
Mike James
Battier
Scola
Yao


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn Scola's good. So is Mike James. He looks badass in that headband.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Alston hit a 3. Mike James is shooting too much.

...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

As PO said, T-Mac needs to play to get accustomed to the new system. He himself said he has to get in rhythm.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Haha Battier called for a charge.

FRANCIS IS BACK ON.

Too bad he got fouled on the break.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Those new shooting shirts look pretty good.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol Jackie Butler looks like a frikkin ape. Back to back 3s.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Aaron Brooks checking on.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Aaron Brooks is damn fast.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh my god Rafer hit 3 3s.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

59-37 Rockets. Not bad. We should be able to win this without to much trouble.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

59-37 is when Adelman needs to put in some second and third string players, to get them accustomed to Adelman's system and to see who works well with who. 

BTW, I came in during the second quarter, with about 4 min left. How come Mac isn't playing?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> 59-37 is when Adelman needs to put in some second and third string players, to get them accustomed to Adelman's system and to see who works well with who.
> 
> BTW, I came in during the second quarter, with about 4 min left. How come Mac isn't playing?


He has some slight thigh pain. No big deal.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OT: Just noticed Eliyahu played against the Knicks with his euro team. His stat line: 10 pts, 4/6 FGs, 6 rbs, 4 ast, 1 stl off the bench.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow...

I can see why VSpan would thrive in Pana...

They LOVE to chuck threes!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Actually, if Rafer can hit 40% of his threes, he is actually the best pg on the team.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

You mean statistically?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Cornholio said:


> OT: Just noticed Eliyahu played against the Knicks with his euro team. His stat line: 10 pts, 4/6 FGs, 6 rbs, 4 ast, 1 stl off the bench.


Who would've thought our team would be known for producing good young players!

Actually Rafer does have a decent 3pt%. He just sucks at shooting inside the arc and finishing near the rim.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Haha! 

Shane with NO mercy on number 12. Didnt even help him up!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mike James is giving me a bad feeling...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow...lots of KFC commercials on SHTV!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Landry is on the court.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Harris with the dunk. :clap:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

safe to say we are 1-1 in the "pre"


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

107-70. Looks like Harris will be on the team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Harris is the man...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

scola looked very good today even though it was against his usual opposition but im getting very excited


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Technical Fouls HOU 2nd Qtr11:13 Bonzi Wells
PAN 4th Qtr7:53 Zelimir Obradovic
PAN 4th Qtr7:53 Sarunas Jasikevicius
PAN 4th Qtr7:53 Dimitrios Diamantidis
PAN 2nd Qtr11:13 Nikos Hatzivrettas
PAN 1st Qtr1:23 Zelimir Obradovic

That's a lot of Ts.

Where's Luther?

Haha JL3 played some minutes.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Link



> Rockets guard/forward Tracy McGrady was held out of Thursday's game with a bruised thigh. Rockets coach Rick Adelman said the decision was just a precaution, and he does not expect McGrady to miss significant time over the six days leading up to the Rockets' next game.
> 
> "There's no reason to push it," Adelman said. "There's nothing they consider serious. I've got to look at so many people anyway, it just gives other people a chance to play."
> 
> Luther Head might have been one of those to pick up extra playing time, but he was held out with a sore left Achilles' tendon. Forward Steve Novak, who was ill, also missed the game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

giordun said:


> Technical Fouls HOU 2nd Qtr11:13 Bonzi Wells
> PAN 4th Qtr7:53 Zelimir Obradovic
> PAN 4th Qtr7:53 Sarunas Jasikevicius
> PAN 4th Qtr7:53 Dimitrios Diamantidis
> ...


Link



> With his temper and blood pressure rising with every illegal-defense whistle, legendary Panathinaikos coach Zelimir Obradovic, winner of six Euroleague championships, began shouting, "It's a zone defense, a zone defense."
> 
> As he again and again called out, "A zone defense," a thought bubble nearly popped above official Rodney Mott's head saying, "That's why it's illegal."
> 
> ...





> While Scola soared, Obradovic seethed until eventually, he picked up his second technical foul and an ejection, with security called out to more strongly suggest he leave. By then, the Rockets led 90-55 before lead official Sean Corbin hit Obradovic with his team's fifth technical foul.
> 
> As furious as Obradovic was, Adelman had to be thrilled, with the Rockets clicking on nearly everything they tried.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Even with Vassi we still would have beaten them


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Wow...lots of KFC commercials on SHTV!


the chicken or chuck?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Man I miss some things about watching on Chinese TV. Watching the commercials is the biggest thing.

" I can play! "


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Francis looks very good on the floor. He had some good passes yesterday. The only disappointment for me would only be not seeing v-span.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Snyder had a good game, too bad we wont be seeing too much of him during the season. Bonzi will get the nod over him in the rotation. Same can be said for John Lucas, a good player but the thing is there's too many guards ahead of him.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^JLIII won't even be on the roster.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Highlights*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e8lKgAS47Mo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e8lKgAS47Mo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> *Highlights*
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e8lKgAS47Mo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e8lKgAS47Mo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>



Highlights Video can always be found in my signature's links. Check them out.


----------

